# rock land Mini M



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

This is a restart on my mini M. This tank has been setup like this for 5 days now.I wanted to experiment with Elatine Triandra growing over rocks in a wheaping style. wondering what you all think?


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

looks very nice


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Promising so far. The only question I have is the rhizome you tied to the middle rock, would that not totally obscure the central part of the hardscape ones it grows out?


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Bunbuku said:


> Promising so far. The only question I have is the rhizome you tied to the middle rock, would that not totally obscure the central part of the hardscape ones it grows out?


it was actually attached to the rock from being in the other tank I pulled the rocks out of. Once it starts to take off and if I cannot make it look natural there I will just pull it off.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

I think it will look great with the E. triandra growing down over the rocks. It should do that with good lighting.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

travis said:


> I think it will look great with the E. triandra growing down over the rocks. It should do that with good lighting.


I am using the ADA 27 watt PC light fixture over the tank so I think it is plenty. Plus it is allready starting to grow over the rocks.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I wanted to post some updated pictures of my mini M rock land scape. just a little more till I think it is complete.


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

that's looking great mate. i'm preferring your W/B choice on the camera too.

is that hydracotle in the middle?


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

What type of rock is that?


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Knotty Bitz said:


> What type of rock is that?


The rocks I have in this tank are ones I collected in Montana.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

So I added a few new plants to the mix in this tank and I did a little rock removal and this is what I got what do you all think.


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

Tank looks beautiful


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Really nice!


----------



## Stu Worrall (Aug 22, 2005)

very nice tank, looks great!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice transformation. Looks like good scale too. I think once riccia and background stems fill in and will be a very striking scape.


----------

